

Show HN: Rubix – ReactJS Powered Admin Template - shripadk
http://wrapbootstrap.com/preview/WB09498FH

======
cpursley
Very nice. Looks like you've put a lot of work into it this theme.

~~~
shripadk
Thank you for your nice comments :)

------
nacs
Nicely done. The gulpfile (with documentation!) is a nice bonus.

~~~
shripadk
Thank you! :) Yes we were very particular about documentation. We plan to
improve it further!

